# Inhalt einer Variabel in eine txt Datei schreiben



## ValhallasRaben (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte mit dem folgenden Code den Inhalt einer Variabel in eine txt Datei schreiben. Leider funktioniert es nicht.


```
pfad = "E:\test.txt"
Open pfad For Output As #F
Print #F, liste
Close #F
```

Die Variable liste beinhaltet Ordnernamen.

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke schon im voraus...


----------



## Masterclavat (31. Januar 2008)

Hi 

also endweder du schreibst es so:


```
pfad="X:\Blabla.txt"
f = FreeFile
Open pfad For Output As #f
Print #f, liste
Close #f
```

oder so:


```
pfad="X:\Blabla.txt"
Open pfad For Output As #1
Print #1 liste
Close #1
```

Dann müsste es funktionieren 

mfG Masterclavat


----------



## ronaldh (1. Februar 2008)

Ist "liste" denn eine String-Variable? Oder verbirgt sich dahinter eine Listbox?


----------



## rihab79 (20. Mai 2008)

achtung anfängerin:
ich habe das obige soweit befolgt, der code sieht so aus, aber es wird nix in die txt.datei abgelegt:

```
Private Sub TWB_Click()
Dim prompt As String
Dim drin As Boolean
pfadnameTwb = FrmStart.Import_Pfad
prompt = App.Path + "\pfad.txt": drin = False
Open prompt For Output As #1
Write #1,
Close #1
End Sub
```
ich habe im pfadnamentwb den pfad abgelegt, der vom anwender eingegeben wird..dieser pfad soll in die pfad.txt abgelegt werden, es tut sich aber nichts.
vielen dank für dieses forum, das beste was es gibt! (bitte beachten, dass ich anfängerin bin!)


----------



## ronaldh (20. Mai 2008)

Du schreibst ja auch nichts.

Wenn schon, dann musst die Write-Zeile erweitert werden:



```
Write #1, pfadnameTwb
```

Woher soll das Programm sonst wissen, WAS es schreiben soll?

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## rihab79 (20. Mai 2008)

jippppi, vielen lieben herzlichen großen mega DANK


----------



## ronaldh (20. Mai 2008)

Gern geschehen! Übrigens herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## rihab79 (20. Mai 2008)

danke! werdet mich jetzt wohl öfter zu gesicht bekommen


----------



## rihab79 (20. Mai 2008)

ok 
nun kommt auch schon meine zweite frage:
das was ich in der pfad.txt im vorigen schritt abgelegt habe, soll beim nächsten laden der applikation eingelesen werden. Denn wenn ich das programm wiederholt ausführe, wird nicht berücksichtigt, dass ich den pfad in pfad.txt bereits abgelegt habe...
das folgende habe ich gebastelt, funktioniert natürlich nicht.. 

```
Private Sub MDIForm_Load()
Dim prompt As String
prompt = App.Path + "\pfad.txt": 
Open prompt For Input As #1
Input #1, pfadnameTwb
Close #1

End Sub
```
hoffe ihr habt mich verstanden

macht mich jetzt bitte nicht fertig


----------



## ronaldh (21. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, was genau Dein Problem ist, beziehungsweise was genau nicht funktioniert. 

Aber vielleicht fehlt ganz einfach die Zuweisung an Dein Formular?


```
Private Sub MDIForm_Load()
  Dim prompt As String
  prompt = App.Path + "\pfad.txt": 
  Open prompt For Input As #1
  Input #1, pfadnameTwb
  Close #1
  FrmStart.Import_Pfad = pfadnameTwb
End Sub
```

Oder bekommst Du irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen (wenn ja, welche?) ?

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## rihab79 (21. Mai 2008)

hey, jetzt funktionierts.. ich weiss gar nicht mehr was der ffehler war.. trotzdem lieben dank


----------



## derzuerner (21. Mai 2008)

Da wir jetz schon so beim Thema sind, kann mir jemdand verraten warum dieser Code nicht funktioniert?


```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
  Dim F As Integer
  F = FreeFile
  Open "C:\" & Format$(Now, "dd-mm-yy hh-mm-ss") & _
    ".txt" For Output As #F
 
  ' Inhalt speichern (z.B. den Text einer TextBox)
  Print #F, Text1.Text
  Close #F
End Sub
```


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Fehlt da nicht wieder Write?


----------

